# [gelöst] Fehler nach grubkonf - cannot open root device

## henrynick

Hallo,

beim installieren von Gentoo auf einem ASUS P50IJ tritt beim nach dem reboot 

nach Abschluß der Grundinstallation folgender Fehler auf:

Das System bootet mit Auswahlmenu (splash-image usw.). Während des Startvorgang

bleibt das System in der Abarbeitung stehen. Folgende Zeilen sind die letzten:

...

md:  Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md:  If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md:  Autodetecting RAID arrays

md:  Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md:  autorun ...

md:  ... autorun DONE.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #2

Call Trace:

In der grub.conf steht folgendes:

...

title Gentoo Linux

root (hda0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb ....

und meine Platte ist wie folgt aufgeteilt:

dev/sda1   boot

dev/sda2  /

dev/sda3   swap

dev/sda4   home

Irgendwie finde ich den Fehler hier nicht - die Zuweisungen im grub für die Platten ist doch 

korrekt oder? Gibt es irgendeine Sonderoption beim Einsatz von jfs (so wie notail für reiser!),

die mit in die fstab muss?

----------

## Max Steel

Es scheint dir fehlt der passende SATA/PATA (libata) Treiber für deinen SATA Controller.

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn den JFS (wenn dein root damit partitioniert ist) auch FESTE im Kernel drin, also nicht als Modul?

Module können erst geladen werden, wenn das root-fs eingebunden ist  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

der eintrag in der grub.conf ist nicht valid:

root (hda0,0)

meintest du root (hd0,0)?

----------

## henrynick

... für den Support.

Das mit dem hda ist ein Schreibfehler - in der grub.conf steht es korrekt drin.

JFS ist als fest eingetragen - kein Modulaufruf.

Der SATA-Treiber .... prüf ich und meld mich nochmals ....

----------

## henrynick

Das mit dem SATA-Treiber wars - der war als Modul anglegt und nicht fest hinterlegt   :Rolling Eyes: 

'tschuldigung für die Dummy-Störung zum Abend.

Er meckert zwar beim Startvorgagn noch was mit udev  und 

depracted  an, aber ich komme zumindest schon mal bis auf die

Konsole und kann damit arbeiten.

Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> Er meckert zwar beim Startvorgagn noch was mit udev  und 
> 
> depracted  an, aber ich komme zumindest schon mal bis auf die
> 
> Konsole und kann damit arbeiten.

 

Und das findest du in der Kernelkonfiguration unter "General Setup". Einfach die Option "enable deprecated sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools" (kann sein, dass sie bei Kernel < 2.6.32 etwas anders heißt) ausschalten.

Hoffe das erspart dir noch etwas Sucharbeit!  :Wink: 

----------

## henrynick

 :Very Happy:  Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## selberbauer

@herry nick musstest du den kernel dafür neu kompilieren oder bist da dem umgangen?

Habe nähmlich dasselbe problem und auf dem Atom Netbook dauert das compilieren jahre

----------

## Josef.95

@selberbauer

Ja, für all die oben genannten Änderungen am Kernel muss dieser auch neu kompiliert, installiert und gebootet werden bevor die Änderungen greifen.

Und nein, auch auf einem Atom Netbook sollte das keine Jahre dauern..  :Wink: 

I.d.R. müssen auch nur die Änderungen (statt des kompletten Kernels) neu kompiliert werden, das sollte eigentlich fix erledigt sein.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und nein, auch auf einem Atom Netbook sollte das keine Jahre dauern.. 
> 
> I.d.R. müssen auch nur die Änderungen (statt des kompletten Kernels) neu kompiliert werden, das sollte eigentlich fix erledigt sein.

 

Wer einen Atom als langsam bezeichnet kann wohl kaum meine Freunde nachvollziehen, als ich damals von einem XT auf einen AT umgestiegen bin und mich über den rasanten Geschwindigkeitszuwachs und die Möglichkeit, endlich 1.44MB-Disketten zu benutzen, gefreut habe.  :Very Happy:  Aber soviel nur am Rande.

@selberbauer berichte mal, wie es ausgegangen ist.

----------

